
NeXTSTEP Demo - Classic Steve Jobs - superchink
http://hivelogic.com/articles/classic-steve-jobs/
======
waffenklang
Wow. An easy to use, fast and simple OS. This outperforms any other OS on the
market. Must have!!!!

